# Switching an SSR



## The Village Idiot (20/5/14)

I have a 25amp SSR and wondered how much current/amps??? are required to activate it? DC in switching 240AC Will this work? Link

The reason I ask is I bought a 5 amp STC1000 instead of 10 amp or even 30 amp(dickhead) and thought that I could use it to switch an SSR via a transformer so if(read when) I go to a PID its easy to do. Hope that makes sense?????


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/5/14)

It might. What are the SSR specs.


----------



## The Village Idiot (20/5/14)

Link SSR


----------



## neo__04 (20/5/14)

Thats a pretty standard ssr you will find most use.

They dont need much current to switch them, most people use them connected to a PID or braudruino controller, they work fine. Cant see why youd have a problem.


----------



## The Village Idiot (20/5/14)

Sweet. Didn't think they need much.


----------



## shmang (20/5/14)

7.5mA at 12V

Full Datasheet


----------



## The Village Idiot (20/5/14)

Thank you shmang


----------

